
Comet (getcomet.net): A new open-source Reddit alternative - CometWebsite
https://www.getcomet.net/
======
CometWebsite
We are excited to announce
[Comet]([https://www.getcomet.net](https://www.getcomet.net)) (getcomet.net)
for the first time today! Here are some answers to questions you might have:

Q: What are Planets/Galaxies/Universe on Comet?

A: Planets are Comet's communities, equivalent to Reddit's subreddits. Planets
are created, customized, and moderated by Comet's users. Galaxies are general
categories that Planets can be placed in, allowing users to view a feed of
posts from all Planets in a specific Galaxy. The Universe page is simply a
feed showing posts from all Planets.

Q: How is moderation done on Comet?

 __A: Planet moderators are responsible for curating the content within their
own Planets. Users can moderate no more than 10 planets. Comet admins will
remove content that violates our [content
policy]([https://www.getcomet.net/content](https://www.getcomet.net/content))
(e.g. spam, illegal content). Users are also given some tools to be their own
moderator - users can be blocked, Planets can be muted, and posts can be
hidden. __

Q: What is the Comet bot?

 __A: The Comet bot posts links on Comet so that there is always a steady
stream of content even if users are not posting. __

Q: What are Rockets?

 __A: Rockets are Comet 's upvotes. Posts with a lot of Rockets will be shown
near the top when sorting by hot. We chose not to include an equivalent to
downvotes because of downvote's potential to silence individuals and create an
echo chamber. __

Q: What features does Comet have that other reddit alternatives do not?

 __A: Comet has infinite scroll, post expansion (card view), categorized
Planets (Galaxies), an advanced post /comment editor (no markdown!), sort by
most comments, image upload, and more. __

Q: Does Comet have a mobile app?

 __A: Comet was designed to have a great mobile layout, and can be added to
your home screen. Comet does not have a native mobile app, however a wrapper
around the website will be in the Google Play Store soon. __

Q: What stage of development is Comet in?

 __A: We are launching as an alpha, as there are still a number of features
planned and bugs are expected. __

Q: Comet is open-source - where can I see the code?

 __A: [[https://github.com/comet-app](https://github.com/comet-
app)*...](https://github.com/comet-app\]\(https://github.com/comet-app\)**)

Q: How can I chat with Comet developers and users?

 __A: Join our [Discord
server]([https://discord.gg/NPCMGSm)**](https://discord.gg/NPCMGSm\)**)

